# Key Event mit VBA in Powerpoint abfangen



## gudstaf (15. März 2004)

Als absoluter VB Newbie möchte ich in einer Powerpoint Präsentation Tastenevents abfangen und folgendermaßen verhandeln:

Wenn Pfeiltaste nach oben zeige Slide(aktuell - 5)
Wenn Pfeiltaste nach unten zeige Slide(akztuell + 5)
Wenn Enter dann ....

Für Hilfe vielen Dank vorraus.

Robert


----------

